# Was happy with my Craftsman RotoZip Knockoff



## jaimwolfe (Jan 17, 2011)

I was working on my second sign tonight, and thinking "Man, this little Craftman RotoZip Knockoff tool that my wife got me is pretty awesome". Then of course, it started messing up. It has a plunge base that you can set to a depth, and route away. What I really liked is that it has 2 bright lights built into it, so I had a great view of what I was working on. Then for some reason the clamps (knobs) on either side seemed to not stay tight, and the bit depth got shallower. I reset it, made sure they were super tight, but once again same problem. The thing is that they stay tight, to where I can't turn them any more, but the thing still slips and gets shallow. 

I eventually gave up and switched to my grandfathers old Rockwell router, which didn't slip at all, but has no light. I think I will be searching for a light to add to it. Does anyone know of a way to stop the slide up issue on the craftman rotozip? I thought about using a dremel tool to rough up the texture on the metal rods that the screws tighten up to.


----------



## doreme (Nov 7, 2010)

jaimwolfe said:


> I was working on my second sign tonight, and thinking "Man, this little Craftman RotoZip Knockoff tool that my wife got me is pretty awesome". Then of course, it started messing up. It has a plunge base that you can set to a depth, and route away. What I really liked is that it has 2 bright lights built into it, so I had a great view of what I was working on. Then for some reason the clamps (knobs) on either side seemed to not stay tight, and the bit depth got shallower. I reset it, made sure they were super tight, but once again same problem. The thing is that they stay tight, to where I can't turn them any more, but the thing still slips and gets shallow.
> 
> I eventually gave up and switched to my grandfathers old Rockwell router, which didn't slip at all, but has no light. I think I will be searching for a light to add to it. Does anyone know of a way to stop the slide up issue on the craftman rotozip? I thought about using a dremel tool to rough up the texture on the metal rods that the screws tighten up to.


Can you provide more info on the tool - what is the item called or craftsman part number. Thks


----------



## jaimwolfe (Jan 17, 2011)

open a browser and go to lumberjocks.com/reviews/183 this is the model I have, it doesn't say the model or part number, and I'm not at home currently. Apparently from that site, it does suck a little bit. I can't post a link until I have 10 posts.


----------



## jaimwolfe (Jan 17, 2011)

I checked and it is a Craftsman AC Rotary Trim - Cutter (cutting tool). The model number is 183.17252. I took a picture of it that I will post once I have 10 posts. Almost there!


----------



## jaimwolfe (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## KUMZUM (Jun 19, 2010)

jaimwolfe said:


>


Don't take offense, but that thing looks like it is bound to fail. Using a "rotozip" tool for a router, might be pushing it. It looks like a lot of plastic in key places, with use, plastic tends to flex, throwing off your work. Keep using your old rockwell. Or invest in a palm/trim router with vairable speed. Roughing up the metal rod might help for a little bit, but will again fail. The problem isn't the rod. Plastic fails.


----------



## jaimwolfe (Jan 17, 2011)

No offense taken. The rods that it slides up and down on are actually metal, and the screw / bolt that is turned by the plastic handle is metal as well. It did seem to have plenty of power (but of course i was only turning a 1/8" shank 1/4" straight router bit, and only going down about 3/8" of an inch), and I really liked the integrated lights. I have finished routing the remaining letters with my rockwell, but still need to go back with a 1/8" bit to get into the corners of the letters.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Go to harbor freight or to a dollar store. They have a bunch of stick on LED lights that you can attatch to you other router.

Are you sure the tool is slipping, or is the cutter slipping in the collet?


I have a similar tool to yours, it was sold as craftsman's all in one cutting tool. It comes in real handy when I use the tiny 1/8 shank router bits. Don't give up on it yet, it'll come in handy I'm sure.


----------



## jaimwolfe (Jan 17, 2011)

kp91 said:


> Are you sure the tool is slipping, or is the cutter slipping in the collet?


I will check out HF to see if I can't find some type of light. It is definitely the height adjustment of the base that is slipping. It keeps getting shallower, which would be just the opposite of what would happen if the collet was slipping.


----------

